# Wagging the Moondoggie by David McGowan



## pushamaku (Sep 14, 2020)

This is by far the best researched debunking of the Moon landing hoax I've ever read.

Archived Original Source: Wagging the Moondoggie, Part I

PDF: Wagging the Moondoggie
Video for the lazy:




> Note: This OP was recovered from the KeeperOfTheKnowledge archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-04-26 08:18:07Reaction Score: 0


Thank you, a very comprehensive video. Obviously I was the lazy one


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: humanoidlordDate: 2018-04-26 18:03:41Reaction Score: 1


the anomalies of the moon landing are best explained as the work of censors


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-04-28 02:40:09Reaction Score: 2


Finished up watching the second part of the video. Actually it was more like an audio-book. David McGowan is good.





_1960-2015_


> David McGowan was an investigative journalist, author and internet activist, with a focus on deep politics. He was an early critic of the US government's official narrative about the events of September 11, 2001.


I stopped thinking we ever landed on the Moon shortly after I looked into it. Have to admit that it is very easy to consume the info in the video. The author of the text analyzes from many different perspective. His mocking (in a good way) of the Lunar Module and its contents was hilarious. And those lying to us deserve every bit of it.

There was a very good quote by Wernher Von Braun, _“It is commonly believed that man will fly directly from the earth to the moon, but to do this, we would require a vehicle of such gigantic proportions that it would prove an economic impossibility. It would have to develop sufficient speed to penetrate the atmosphere and overcome the earth’s gravity and, having traveled all the way to the moon, it must still have enough fuel to land safely and make the return trip to earth. Furthermore, in order to give the expedition a margin of safety, we would not use one ship alone, but a minimum of three … each rocket ship would be taller than New York’s Empire State Building [almost ¼ mile high] and weigh about ten times the tonnage of the Queen Mary, or some 800,000 tons.”_ - writing in Conquest of the Moon


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DirigibleDate: 2018-04-28 04:30:04Reaction Score: 5


Love McGowan... His research into the Boston Bombing is top notch as well as his articles on Laural Canyon... He was the one that really got me looking at a lot of stuff that is taken for truth.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-06-23 05:26:35Reaction Score: 3


You gotta love the Lunar Landing Module made out of paper, shower rods and duct tape.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2019-01-06 10:27:38Reaction Score: 1


It was this text that cemented the lunacy of this moon stuff for me. Excellent info from David such a shame he is no longer with us.


----------



## myth (Jun 13, 2021)

In addition to McGowan's Wagging the Moondoogie series Dave also had an interview with Ed Opperman before his passing.

Dave McGowan: Moon Landing Hoax Wagging the Moondoggie​
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rebDR4u1bI_


One of the funniest nod and wink that the landings were fake was James Bond on the moon in Diamonds are Forever

*James Bond 71 Moon*

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_-ZwA-ZBcE_


----------

